# brining question



## alan1414 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm new to smoking and have a question. Can I brine a whole chicken with just a simple brine then put a dry rub on it over night in the fridge then smoke the following day?  I'm just not sure how soon after brining you have to cook your meat. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes a brine is not a cure. So season away! Remember to post a Qview.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## alan1414 (Oct 30, 2014)

Will do!!! Thanks


----------



## superdave (Oct 31, 2014)

How long were you planning on brining?


----------



## alan1414 (Oct 31, 2014)

Not sure. I never done it before but from what I've been reading from different sources a whole chicken should be brined for about 2 hours. Does that sounds about right?


----------



## superdave (Oct 31, 2014)

I usually try to brine an hour a pound or over night.  With a chicken, 2 to 4 hours should be good.


----------



## venture (Oct 31, 2014)

Lots of opinions on this.

Most common practices I have heard is to brine (not cure) a whole bird overnight.  Pieces in the 2 to 4 hour range.

Marinades are totally different.  A marinade heavy in salt or acid, chix pieces might best at 2 to 4 hours.  In a marinade with less salt and/or acid, maybe overnight.

Don't fret.  Chix is not expensive.  You will soon learn how you like it.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 31, 2014)

Remember if you do a long brine, it will change the texture/density of the meat. Depending upon the meat and the type of brine, I normnally don't let mine sit over a day (or over night). Usually with fowl I try for 12 to 18 hours. Its allows enought time to permeate into the meat without changing the texture to much.

Don't forget to dry and try and raise a pellicle though before smoking.


----------



## alan1414 (Nov 1, 2014)

20141101_151746.jpg



__ alan1414
__ Nov 1, 2014





 this is my final product. Came out pretty good and juicy. I smoked a few chicken quarters that I just rubbed with no brine. The quarters were way drier than the whole chicken. I am definitely a fan of brines. Is there a way to crisp the skin without over cooking the chicken though?


----------



## alan1414 (Nov 1, 2014)

20141101_121715.jpg



__ alan1414
__ Nov 1, 2014





. I also smoked some potatoes. I rubbed with bacon grease then an herb dry rub. I was skeptical at first about making them but turned out super delicious


----------



## superdave (Nov 1, 2014)

Alan, unlike the rest of the meat we tend to smoke, chicken doesn't need to be done low and slow as we aren't trying to break down muscle tissue.  My opinion or technique if you will is to smoke chicken as hot as possible.  A lot of electric smokers say they top out at 250 so it is kind of hard but on a propane or wood fuel unit, 350 isn't too hot and will provide juicy chicken and a crisp skin.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 2, 2014)

alan1414 said:


> 20141101_151746.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to get your pit temp up to 325° or higher to crisp up the skin. Some people finish it on a grill or in the oven.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jim williams (Nov 2, 2014)

I smoke with charcoal and apple wood only...

I brine (6-7 lb..) chicken for 12 hours..

2-gallon water

2 1/4 cup sea salt

2 cups jalapeno juice

2 cups jalapeno

2 tbsp. red pepper flakes

-boil all but the bird, reduce temp to 60+    (then soak bird for 12 hours in basement fridge)

-inject with apple juice, Busch light...etc.

smoke at 200-225*

smoke to desired color (2 hours) then wrap in tin foil! (again, 3 oz. Busch light) 

internal is 160* take off and rest 20 minutes

Not spicy and no disappointment  !!!!!


----------



## jim williams (Nov 17, 2014)

I agree Dave.

Over my few screw ups, chicken tastes best at higher temps.300+, keeps its juices, and has plenty of time to catch smoke in the first hour.

(I am high on Jalapeno/butter injection)  dab dry, rub with olive oil!

Smoke at 350* for 45 minutes and the dinner is complete.

I NEVER USE WATER PAN FOR SMOKING, I ALWAYS DRY PAT AND RUB WITH FAVORITE OLIVE OIL.    ==maybe 2wice


----------



## themule69 (Nov 17, 2014)

The injection sounds tasty. I wouldn't foil and I would get temps up to at least 325° or higher. 













bird 3.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 5, 2014






Happy smoken.

David


----------

